# Flashtronic and Rushmetal for WoC



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi just wondering any of you ladies have swatched/ or bought any flashtronic or rushmetal? I can't get to the mall anytime soon to play with it so any advice especially concerning the msfs would be great. And how pretty of a blush would lovestone msf e/s be on a nc 40 and above? Anyway thanks. think


----------



## caroni99 (Jul 19, 2007)

I love these two collections...just love love!!!!

I bought Northern Light MSF which  shows up as a pretty corally pink on my arm (I swatched everything on my arm) and will go back for global glow which I compared to my shooting star and it is more gold where SS is more bronze. I'm on the fence about gold spill...it's more of a highlighter like a really light beigy pink one...I might go back and get it and then if I don't like it swap it away.

I got Ether and Mercurial e/s which are sooo gorgeous and I'm going back for Lovestone which along with Mercurial will make a really wicked blush. I swatched these with my fingers and they applied so smoothly and not really sheer at all. They fade a bit over time so I think I will need to use a base or apply them wet if using as an e/s. Mercurial and Lovestone are still pretty much where I swatched them with just a tiny bit of fading.

The only lip product I got was electro lush lipglass as it is the prettiest raspberry pink and I think it will look good with any skintone.

I got Mauvement, Copperized, and Cocomotion from Rushmetal b/c I don't have anything like them in my current collection. The swatches on my skin are gone now but that's only b/c I was so nervous about dropping the damn jar of pigment that I barely got any on my finger to swatch.

Anyway...I'm happy. I was afraid that the MSF's would not show up on me and they did...and also that they eye shadows would be too sheer and disappear really fast on my skin and they do not. I'm glad finally a collection I have not hyped myself over only to be disappointed in the end.

I'm an NC 43ish btw...not too sure I don't wear foundation or anything sooo...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jul 19, 2007)

There's a swatch thread for both collections, just do a search


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 20, 2007)

i cant wait to get these msf's i want all of them b/c i dont have any i always miss them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i think theyre gonna be sooo gorgeous but i cant got 2 MAC until like monday grrr


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2007)

I like Gold Spill and Northern Light.  Gold Spill is a pretty creamy gold color and Northern Light is a pretty blush color.  It's a coral-pink.  I was surprised I liked it so much.  I got Ether, Mercurial, Lovestone and Quarry.  They are pretty.  They are kind of sheer but buildable so I'm sure I can work with them.  

As for The pigments, I got samples of Off The Radar, which is a prettier, more vivid version of Love-Bud from Culturebloom, Cocomotion, which is a much prettier color than I expected.  It's slightly olive gold.  I want Mauvement and I'd like to swatch the ivory color, can't remember the name.


----------



## labwom (Jul 20, 2007)

I just bought cocomotion pigment today! I wanted to get off the radar but at the last minute i changed my mind and I am happy with my decision. I might just go back next week and buy it though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2007)

I got Cocomotion and Mauvement pigments.  I was pleasantly surprized with the Rushmetal pigments (and I'm not all that into pigments). I am still on the fence about Copperized and I will probably get it in time.  The other pigments were either very similar to other pigments/shadows, or just not eye catching.

I got two MSF's - Global Glow and Northern Light and I passed on the eye shadows.  They were all really sheer, and just a shimmery mess.  There was fallout all over my arm where I swatched them, and the colors didn't look like much of anything, just a sheer wash of something.  I could see them working over a paint, maybe.  If you are into subtle color, or just are fascinated by the product I could understand getting them, but a few of the shadows on display had already begun to chip; they are so delicate.  I might get Lovestone and use it as a blush though, and who knows, I might re-swatch the eye shadows and decide I like them, but it's not likely.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 20, 2007)

I got my gratis for the collections a few days ago.  

I see that several of you consider them to be sheer.  Keep in mind that these Mineral Eye Shadows really 'POP' of you base them with the Overcast or Shark Skin Shadesticks.  

Nice collection.  Ether M/Es is my favorite.  Off the Radar is exceptional on yellow-undertoned complexions.  Love Northern lights to highlight my cheekbones, and I'm N9.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

I felt like a disco ball when I swatched them yesterday. I got gold mode, because I heard that it is pretty close to goldenair p/m from sweetie cakes. I got a sample of the copper one that looks like golden olive. I want to get the full size of that and off the radar when i get more cash.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I got my gratis for the collections a few days ago.  

I see that several of you consider them to be sheer.  Keep in mind that these Mineral Eye Shadows really 'POP' of you base them with the Overcast or Shark Skin Shadesticks.  

Nice collection.  Ether M/Es is my favorite.  Off the Radar is exceptional on yellow-undertoned complexions.  Love Northern lights to highlight my cheekbones, and I'm N9._

 
Hmm, well I might give them another look, but I was just not impressed with the eye shadows. (But don't you have to say wonderful things about these products? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  The pigments were better than expected, and I liked the MSF, or at least the two I got, so there were some highlights.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 20, 2007)

i see that my local Nordstrom have the new collections display. i heard somewhere from this board or another board saying that Nordstrom isn't going to sell it yet because of their Novel Twist collection. does anyone know if its true?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 20, 2007)

I picked up my pre-ordered Novel Twist items today at my local Nordstroms and also purchased items from Flashtronic. From Flastronic I only bought By Jupiter, Lovestone, Ether, and Quarry. Lovestone makes a great blush, that's why I bought it.  I normally don't like too much glitter and shimmer. However, I think these shadows are versatile and you must use a base. I'm wearing Delft paint pot as a base with a light touch of Ether and By Jupiter. My daughter is wearing Delphic Fluidline with a little Ether in the inner crease with plum lipliner and Gaddabout lipglass and she looks great. 

I think if you are not sure about the eyeshadows, take another look and think about using them with some type of base. They really are beautiful.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 20, 2007)

So, I went today to one of my local Nordstrom counter and I swear I will never ever go again when they're having any type of sale.  PURE MADNESS.  The MAC counter was literally a zoo but thank the heavens one of my favourite MAs was working and she immediately saw me and began to help me with my product selection.

I was originally going to get all three MSFs but I just didn't feel "wow'd" by them.  I did walk away with Northern Lights.  I am probably going to go back to my MAC store (no Nordstrom until this sale is over) some time over the weekend and get Global Glow.  Gold Spill did nothing for me.  It looked pretty but I'm sure I wouldn't use it.

Now, the eyeshadows completely surprised.  I wasn't planning on getting any of them but once I swatched the ones that immediately caught my attention I was in love.  I got Ether and Tectonic but I am definitely going back for Lovestone and maybe Mercurial.  I am in love with these shadows.  They weren't sheer on me when I swatched them at all.  Gorgeous, vibrant colour payoff and like butter on the skin.  I cannot wait to see the results when I apply them with a base underneath.  WOW!  ETHER is definitely my favourite and stand-out of the mineralized eyeshadows for me, though.  I want to buy a backup!

I didn't get anything Rushmetal yet.  But I have my eyes on Mauvement and that pigment, which is similar to Old Gold but not really, but I can't remember its name.  I'm not a pigment girl and I didn't swatch any of them besides the fact that the counter was chaotic and I just wanted to get the hell out of there.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I didn't get anything Rushmetal yet.  But I have my eyes on Mauvement and that pigment, which is similar to Old Gold but not really, but I can't remember its name.  I'm not a pigment girl and I didn't swatch any of them besides the fact that the counter was chaotic and I just wanted to get the hell out of there._

 
I got Mauvement yesterday, and it isn't similar to Old Gold.  Perhaps you are thinking about Sublte pigment?  Those two are similar.  Or even Botanical eyeshadow is similar.  But Old Gold is a green/gold brown and Mauvement its a mauve/taupe/tan.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 20, 2007)

I didn't say Mauvement is similar to Old Gold.  I said I wanted to get Mauvement and the other pigment that is similar to Old Gold, but less green and more gold.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello Lipshock, which Maryland MAC counter were you at today? I hope you don't mind me asking or getting off the thread LOL.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i see that my local Nordstrom have the new collections display. i heard somewhere from this board or another board saying that Nordstrom isn't going to sell it yet because of their Novel Twist collection. does anyone know if its true?_

 
my 3 nordies have all 3 collections out - novel twist, flashtronic and rushmetal... i guess it depends on the area


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Im going to use Lovestone as a blush, the MSF's didnt swatch so well on my hand, they were way too light


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_So, I went today to one of my local Nordstrom counter and I swear I will never ever go again when they're having any type of sale.  PURE MADNESS.  The MAC counter was literally a zoo but thank the heavens one of my favourite MAs was working and she immediately saw me and began to help me with my product selection.

I was originally going to get all three MSFs but I just didn't feel "wow'd" by them.  I did walk away with Northern Lights.  I am probably going to go back to my MAC store (no Nordstrom until this sale is over) some time over the weekend and get Global Glow.  Gold Spill did nothing for me.  It looked pretty but I'm sure I wouldn't use it.

Now, the eyeshadows completely surprised.  I wasn't planning on getting any of them but once I swatched the ones that immediately caught my attention I was in love.  I got Ether and Tectonic but I am definitely going back for Lovestone and maybe Mercurial.  I am in love with these shadows.  They weren't sheer on me when I swatched them at all.  Gorgeous, vibrant colour payoff and like butter on the skin.  I cannot wait to see the results when I apply them with a base underneath.  WOW!  ETHER is definitely my favourite and stand-out of the mineralized eyeshadows for me, though.  I want to buy a backup!

I didn't get anything Rushmetal yet.  But I have my eyes on Mauvement and that pigment, which is similar to Old Gold but not really, but I can't remember its name.  I'm not a pigment girl and I didn't swatch any of them besides the fact that the counter was chaotic and I just wanted to get the hell out of there._

 
the last day of the sale is on Sunday so if you got plans on the weekdays, you have next weekend to go to Nordstrom.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Hello Lipshock, which Maryland MAC counter were you at today? I hope you don't mind me asking or getting off the thread LOL._

 

The Nordstrom counter in Montgomery Mall.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ask for Kwase (pronounced like kwa-say); she's awesome!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I think Im going to use Lovestone as a blush, the MSF's didnt swatch so well on my hand, they were way too light_

 

I am having second thoughts about buying Northen Lights because I wore it tonight to go out and was just like, "Hm, you are not so pretty on me."  I am considering returning/exchanging it for Global Glow.  I'm not sure.  I hate returning products because it's such a waste but I just realized I just don't love it as much as I thought I did.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_the last day of the sale is on Sunday so if you got plans on the weekdays, you have next weekend to go to Nordstrom._

 

Yeah, I knew that.  My MA told me when it was over and I told her I'd come visit her when it's done with.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey, Montgomery Mall was the last MAC counter I visited yesterday. I started out at the MAC store in Columbia and then the MAC counter at Nordstroms and then I had to go to Annapolis because Columbia didn't have my shoe size and then I went to Montgomery Mall to get something the other stores didn't have. I don't want to see anymore Nordstroms for a while. I'm tired of all these collections coming out.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_So, I went today to one of my local Nordstrom counter and I swear I will never ever go again when they're having any type of sale.  PURE MADNESS.  The MAC counter was literally a zoo but thank the heavens one of my favourite MAs was working and she immediately saw me and began to help me with my product selection._

 
WHEW!!!  I thought it was just me.  I haven't seen that many people in Nordstrom in a long time.  I met a new MA (Erin @ Michigan Ave, Chicago, IL - very nice, VERY knowledgeable) and as great as she was I just wanted to get out.  I didn't even look at half the things I had planned.  I just left.  

Ummm....I wonder if the pigment to which you are referring is Cocomotion.  If so, I was really surprised by that one.  It didn't look like much in the jar but it was really pretty on the skin.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2007)

I got all 6 eyeshadows!! I wore Quarry today over Beijing Shadestick and after 12 hours of work, it's still gorgeous and fresh. <3

I love them all. I plan on getting 2 of the MSF.

Rushmetal didn't appeal to me.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_WHEW!!!  I thought it was just me.  I haven't seen that many people in Nordstrom in a long time.  I met a new MA (Erin @ Michigan Ave, Chicago, IL - very nice, VERY knowledgeable) and as great as she was I just wanted to get out.  I didn't even look at half the things I had planned.  I just left.  

Ummm....I wonder if the pigment to which you are referring is Cocomotion.  If so, I was really surprised by that one.  It didn't look like much in the jar but it was really pretty on the skin._

 


Hm, I know it begins with a C.  I think it might Copperized (?) but I'm really not sure.  I really want to go back and check them out really thoroughly since I was so desperate to get out of there that I didn't take the time to look.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man, seriously, some of those women in Nordstrom yesterday were absolutely nasty.  I was so shocked.


----------



## metalkitty (Jul 21, 2007)

I guess I'm in the minority, I really want to like Flashtronic but it just isn't working for me... I bought Lovestone thinking it would be great as a blush, but it's all glitter and no pigment on me, I also bought Northern Lights msf and it also gives me the disco ball effect. 
I tried them on in the store and made sure to get ones without too much shimmer but I still got the same effect, I swear the lights at department stores make EVERYTHING look good. 
I also bought the Delft paint pot ( the teal one) it's not dark as I hoped but a mid tone blue teal with a ton of shimmer which makes it look even lighter. I can work with it and it is a good formula since it lasts so long on me but I can't use it alone since it looks kinda pastel on my skin. 
Overall, I'm pretty disappointed with what I purchased and will probably return Northern Lights since that one is the least workable on my skin.


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I think Im going to use Lovestone as a blush, the MSF's didnt swatch so well on my hand, they were way too light_

 

you get a good idea by swatching them on your hand, but these you may just have to try on your face... i wasn't impressed when i swatched on my hand, but i let an MA put some on my face... AND NOW I'M IN LOVE WITH NORTHERN LIGHTS!!!! it reminds me of the jazz i went thru with the beauty powders. i had the same experience with pearl sunshine beauty powder from barbie loves mac... now i can't live without it.    oh yeh.. global glow is nothing like shooting star... lighter... it would fall in between shooting star and shimpagne.


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I didn't say Mauvement is similar to Old Gold. I said I wanted to get Mauvement and the other pigment that is similar to Old Gold, but less green and more gold._

 
i think it might be copperized... very pretty!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Hey, Montgomery Mall was the last MAC counter I visited yesterday. I started out at the MAC store in Columbia and then the MAC counter at Nordstroms and then I had to go to Annapolis because Columbia didn't have my shoe size and then I went to Montgomery Mall to get something the other stores didn't have. I don't want to see anymore Nordstroms for a while. I'm tired of all these collections coming out._

 
wow you are one shopping mama!!! lol hitting all of the hot spots! should we take this to shopping buddies in maryland??


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 21, 2007)

ok last message in this thread lol.... i was shocked by the rushmetal collection. i'm not a big time pigment lover either, but those had me really wanting a lot of them! whole jars! copperized... gold mode is hotness, mauvement (beautiful) off the radar.... unbelievable.. i mean, i think i'm going to get that oversized 219 (forget the number) brush to go with them... gorgeous! and mercurial m/e/s is not getting any love around here i love that shadow!! ahh i have to wait a while before i get my haul... my list is growing too long =(  ok.. one more time for y'all.... I LOVE NORTHERN LIGHTS!!! it's giving my beloved pearl sunshine beauty powder a run for its money!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 22, 2007)

I got all six of the eyeshadows too and I absolutely love them.
I didn't get any MSFs because I have two and barely use them.
I super love the e/s though.
They are very soft and shimmery and it is super easy to build on them.
I think they are all a must have minus By Jupiter.
Although By Jupiter is beautiful, it looks like a mixture of Amber Lights and Bronze.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_ok last message in this thread lol.... i was shocked by the rushmetal collection. i'm not a big time pigment lover either, but those had me really wanting a lot of them! whole jars! copperized... gold mode is hotness, mauvement (beautiful) off the radar.... unbelievable.. i mean, i think i'm going to get that oversized 219 (forget the number) brush to go with them... !_

 
I was shocked by Rushmetal too.  I wasn't even going to look at it but decided that I might as well at least swatch them.  They were very pretty.  Much better than the promo pics would leave you to believe.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I was shocked by Rushmetal too.  I wasn't even going to look at it but decided that I might as well at least swatch them.  They were very pretty.  Much better than the promo pics would leave you to believe._

 
Agreed.  I didn't think I was going to like any of the Rushmetal pigments from the pictures and swatches here on Specktra, but I did.  Just goes to show that it really helps to see things in person.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jul 22, 2007)

I had all 3 MSFs on my list and was so excited but when I finally made it to my counter it was pure disappointment.  I figured Northen Lights will show up on me just a bit but noooo, pure white chalky shimmer.  I tried the other ones and same thing...just this weird cast on my skin.  I had my daughter and her friend...my daughter is about an NC45 and her her is about my complexion...NC50 (on the lighter caramel side) and since they dont wear foundation I tested it on them.  It looked ugly.  All of them.  Seriously. Even my daugher's friend told my counter manager to "please take it off, I dont like it"! LOL.
Ether e/s was the only one that stood out in both originality and pigmentation, as so did Lovestone, but as a blush.  Now Lovestone would be a fantastic MSF shade for darker skintones, dont you agree?
Electro-Lush l/g was gorgeous...simply gorgeous and the only thing I know for *sure* I will pick up.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 23, 2007)

I wish they would just re-release Metal Rock.  I would bu three of those.  One can dream...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 23, 2007)

I tried Northern Lights (Asian, NC25 or 30, I think), and it looks like a decent blush. However, the glitter chunks make my pores look odd. I can't explain it, but I thought I had some weird blemish on my face at first.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 23, 2007)

Not a big fan of Rushmetal and Flashtronic either. They were better in person but I couldn't bring myself to purchase any.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i think it might be copperized... very pretty!!_

 
(she was referring to Old Gold in comparision) This is just my take on it....

I believe it's Cocomotion that seems to be the Old Gold everyone wanted in the first place unless you were looking for a neon green from the very beginning.  Cocomotion is sorta hard to explain. But as discribed it's a Dirty Gold with olive undertones (then it does have warm gold micro glitter).  I wish it was just one way or the other, olive or warm gold. It's not my favorite from this collection, hence I'm returning it. I probley would have kept this if it WAS totally different.  With a name like Cocomotion I was really hoping for more.


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 23, 2007)

I am a NC40 and Flashtronic is the most amazing collection I have seen in a while.  I bought all six shadows and the three MSF's.  I love this collection. 
I know skin tone can greatly impact how a color looks, but this may help a little.
MSF's:
Northern Lights- Looks similar to Glissade, but it has a much better color payoff and is darker.  It is a little more raspberry than pink.  It is not at all chalky on me.  It does have glitter, but when I blend it, the larger chunks fall off.
Global Glow- Very similar to Shooting Star, but on my skin it looks less red/terra cotta looking and more golden.  Shooting Star tends to turn darker after I have it on for a while, and Global glow doesn't.
Gold Spill-  I will not lie about it, if you are close to my skintone this will look almost exactly like Shimpagne. I can rarely find a use for Shimpagne;it makes me look ashy and greasy.  Gold Spill has less white shimmer to it, but if you wanted Shimpagne, you should buy this one.  It reminds me of nude hose.
Eyeshadows: Techtonic-Khaki colored on my skin. Tan with a little olive. I wasn't wowed by it, but I have worn it the most often. 
By Jupiter- Looks like my favorite shadestick, taupographic.  Exactly like it.  It's a light sandy brown.
Mercurial-  I love the color, a light frosty lavender color. It reminds me of the way kitchmas looks in the jar.  I haven't worn it yet, so I don't know how it will work in a look.  For the record, I haven't figured out how to wear kitchmas either.
Lovestone- Yes everyone compares it to Cranberry shadow.  And they have a point, but on dark skin this color is not so red, deeper, and more beautiful.  It is as if this shadow was made for darker skin.  If you don't buy it, at least go swatch it at a store.  
Quarry- The frostiest of the shadows, but it looks more sandy than white.  It does not look as gray on me as I expected, just a nice soft sandy gold.
Ether- Midnight blue overall.  The darker streaks look almost black, the lighter streaks look royal blue.  It reminds me of the darker parts of a peacock feather.  It is my favorite in the buch.  Rich in color, and jewel-like.  Another color you must at least swatch.
Hope this helps.


----------



## neeshie (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_I am a NC40 and Flashtronic is the most amazing collection I have seen in a while.  I bought all six shadows and the three MSF's.  I love this collection. 
I know skin tone can greatly impact how a color looks, but this may help a little.
MSF's:
Northern Lights- Looks similar to Glissade, but it has a much better color payoff and is darker.  It is a little more raspberry than pink.  It is not at all chalky on me.  It does have glitter, but when I blend it, the larger chunks fall off.
Global Glow- Very similar to Shooting Star, but on my skin it looks less red/terra cotta looking and more golden.  Shooting Star tends to turn darker after I have it on for a while, and Global glow doesn't.
Gold Spill-  I will not lie about it, if you are close to my skintone this will look almost exactly like Shimpagne. I can rarely find a use for Shimpagne;it makes me look ashy and greasy.  Gold Spill has less white shimmer to it, but if you wanted Shimpagne, you should buy this one.  It reminds me of nude hose.
Eyeshadows: Techtonic-Khaki colored on my skin. Tan with a little olive. I wasn't wowed by it, but I have worn it the most often. 
By Jupiter- Looks like my favorite shadestick, taupographic.  Exactly like it.  It's a light sandy brown.
Mercurial-  I love the color, a light frosty lavender color. It reminds me of the way kitchmas looks in the jar.  I haven't worn it yet, so I don't know how it will work in a look.  For the record, I haven't figured out how to wear kitchmas either.
Lovestone- Yes everyone compares it to Cranberry shadow.  And they have a point, but on dark skin this color is not so red, deeper, and more beautiful.  It is as if this shadow was made for darker skin.  If you don't buy it, at least go swatch it at a store.  
Quarry- The frostiest of the shadows, but it looks more sandy than white.  It does not look as gray on me as I expected, just a nice soft sandy gold.
Ether- Midnight blue overall.  The darker streaks look almost black, the lighter streaks look royal blue.  It reminds me of the darker parts of a peacock feather.  It is my favorite in the buch.  Rich in color, and jewel-like.  Another color you must at least swatch.
Hope this helps._

 
Thank yo so much for that review. Its probably the most comprehensive one I've seen.
I'm in the uk and we have a couple of weeks before this collection comes out and my shortlist is

Northern Lights
Ether 
Lovstone

I don't like glitter but can deal with shimmer - just how glittery or otherwise are these products?

Thanks


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 25, 2007)

My rave is for cocomotion, fyi I am asian with yellow-olive undertones C/NC35 and darker in the summer. Cocomotion as others have described is tarnished gold with olive undertones. Reminds me of Woodwinked but has green undertones instead of copper/orange. What I love is after application the colour seems to "settle" and gets even richer and really plays up my dark brown eyes. Cocomotion makes for a fabulous golden, bronze smokey eye. It's a must check out for woc


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_Thank yo so much for that review. Its probably the most comprehensive one I've seen.
I'm in the uk and we have a couple of weeks before this collection comes out and my shortlist is

Northern Lights
Ether 
Lovstone

I don't like glitter but can deal with shimmer - just how glittery or otherwise are these products?

Thanks_

 
If you use a brush on the apply the color without a base, you will get more shimmer and glitter but if you brush or pat the shadows over a base like a paint, CCB, or shadestick you will get a better color payoff and less fallout.


----------

